# Digitized 78rpm records for DL



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

https://archive.org/details/georgeblood?&sort=-downloads&page=3

Not sure what to say other than take a look, especially if you like older music and record static.


----------



## Blu (Nov 3, 2008)

That's pretty cool - thanks!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

yes indeed! love me some old rare blues and latin American stuff


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

It's some pretty wild stuff from a wild era. And someone went to a lot of trouble to convert these to digital.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

a good local friend has spent a lot of time searching out 78s and not going for common titles..he has about 2000 now and is thinking of digitizing the whole shebang..


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Not sure I've ever even seen *one*. Must be difficult to get a hold of that many.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here's one everyone would know and probably like: https://archive.org/details/78_ive-...e+Got+A+Woman+-+Ray+Charles+and+his+Band.flac


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

schmiddr2 said:


> Here's one everyone would know and probably like: https://archive.org/details/78_ive-...e+Got+A+Woman+-+Ray+Charles+and+his+Band.flac


Fantastic! 

I think that too much of the time we get way too hung up on "audiophile quality" or "SQ". I'm definitely guilty. But stuff like this is just GOOD MUSIC that takes you to another time and place, gets your foot tappin', head bobbin', arms swingin', and fingers snappin', haha. May not be everyone's cup o' tea but IMO stuff like this is timeless and simply puts you in a good mood with a smile on your face no matter where you are.

Ray Effing Charles...what a career. Can't imagine how many people he's entertained over the years, mostly before my generation, but still...incredibly talented guy. And there are thousands of "no name" entertainers and music groups who've done the same.

Does anyone here remember going to a "Drive-In" Theater, haha? Did we effin' care that we were listening to the movie & music through a tiny 3"-5" MONO speaker in a tiny box that just clipped & hung over your side window or sill? HELL NO! It didn't matter!...We were still mesmerized and emotionally tugged one way or the other by whatever emanated from that tiny speaker!

Thanks again for posting.


----------

